# callochromis pleurospilus Bulombora "red Flame"



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

or rainbow. Which is prettiest? I want to get into something i have never done. Does anybody have photos or any good info on these?? TY 8)


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

nobody likes these


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Callochromis are difficult to photograph and really show their beauty, and they are not among the most commonly kept Tangs.

Also the pleurospilus are among the more aggressive Callochromis. I have stappersi which are supposed to be among the most beautiful and least aggressive. Still waiting for mine to mature.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like Callo's, I just don't have any yet. I did see some in person on a recent road trip to the LFS's of new jersey, and they are quite impressive looking fish, but as DJRansome said, the photos don't do them justice.


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah getting photos to show their colour is impossible

I keep 1M and 4F in a 3x18x20 tank with Nigripinnis and the pleuro male has 3-5 pits and all females have held. I have two holding at the moment. In my experience they're not too aggressive but does get angry if a female doesn't want to breed lol


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... tQ3pxwH6EQ
here is a vid take look!!


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

bump :thumb:


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice video. I have a breeding group of 6 that are just starting to breed but no fry yet. They are great looking fish.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, they are VERY hard to photograph. They are a fun fish to have in a tank - very active. Mine spawn regularily. For what it is worth, mine are Rasberry Ikola (few pics below of displaying males)...





































Spawning









Male and female


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

ty guys, would love to get some soon!!!!!!!!


----------

